# Commercial Boer vs FB?



## nonconformist

I have surprisingly found two farms within 20 minutes of me that raise Boers small scale, 15-30 does. One raises commercial and the other FB. What is the major difference between the two. To be considered commercial that mean they are now purebred but not FB or are they simply an unregistered herd of FB Boers.


----------



## RPC

I raise commercial right now which means none of mine are registered in my name. All of my does except 1 can be registered and they go from 75%-97% Boer. My buck is not registered so his daughter that I kept can not be registered ever so she will always be commercial. So yes to answer your question commercial is un registered and they can be any % boer then you have FB which are 100% boer and registered.


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I also have a farm close by that raise PB boers.
He started with a "can be registered" buck and does. Now he has over 30 does that are all Purebred, but can't be registered.
He is in the meat industry so that would be commercial. He is going to get a FB (registered) doe or two to show soon(maybe from me).


The major difference between the two is that if it can't be registered you can't show it or get registered stock (unless registered buck makes 50% kids).
Commercial is good for meat raising and there is also a price difference.
I am getting a PB non-registered doe kid for 150 in the spring, where as a registered doe would cost me 250+.
So this makes the price of raising meat animals cheaper. Plus there is no worry of paper work and such with commercial.


----------



## toth boer goats

Commercial... Any FB, 50%, 75%, 88%, up to Purbred status "not registered" is considered, commercial stock....and some are sold as meat..

Some breeders....me included, have all registered FB Boers...but some are not worthy enough to be registered so, we do sell some as, commercial stock no registration papers.... and for meat as well..

Of course selling commercial vs Registered ....there is a big money difference.. as you do get more money for registered Boers ...whether they are Percentage, Purebred or FB boer.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## goatsnmore

We're commercial breeders.... does are all unregistered, purebred/percentage. We have a registered buck, though, so if I had offspring that I wanted to register, I could.


----------

